# Why Generation Y Yuppies Are Unhappy



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wait-but-why/generation-y-unhappy_b_3930620.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&amp;src=sp&amp;comm_ref=false

While technically I'm in the Gen Y generation, I find I relate better with Gen X.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm unhappy because they can draw better than I can.....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> While technically I'm in the Gen Y generation, I find I relate better with Gen X.




by saying that, you just indicated that you are better than your other fellow Gen Y... typical Gen Y... 'while technically.... blah blah blah' lmbo :Locolaugh:

(I am assuming that it is the same article I read the other day with green lawns or green lawns with flowers or green lawns with flowers and unicorns farting or puking rainbows...)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^ HA! (assuming being Gen X is better than Gen Y, which it is...)

btw, yes it sounds like the same article.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 18, 2013)

This describes me to a T! I dreamt big, barfed rainbows and ended up knocked up in my early 20s with the lingering sense that I was supposed to be destined for greater things.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 18, 2013)

did you barf rainbows before or after you were knocked up?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2013)

I read this a few days ago too. Just reminds me of an old saying, "set low expectations and you'll never be disappointed."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^ Is that why you live in Michigan?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wait-but-why/generation-y-unhappy_b_3930620.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&amp;src=sp&amp;comm_ref=false
> 
> While technically I'm in the Gen Y generation, I find I relate better with Gen X.


depending on what you read gen X goes through early 80s. A lot of places end gen x with 82. and you are a yr older than me...almost to the day so if I'm genx you are gen x


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

X goes through the early 80's, Y starts in the late 70's. There's a bit of overlap depending on who you're talking with (people our parents age would call us Y's, current college kids call us X's)...


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Is that why you live in Michigan?




Oh snap!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Is that why you live in Michigan?




Lol, we can't all live in a mountain paradise. And there are much much worse places to live.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Is that why you live in Michigan?
> ...




No. There really aren't. Sorry


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 18, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




What about Lousyana?


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> X goes through the early 80's, Y starts in the late 70's. There's a bit of overlap depending on who you're talking with (people our parents age would call us Y's, current college kids call us X's)...




I'm ancient to current college kids.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2013)

boom boom out go the lights.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2013)

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > X goes through the early 80's, Y starts in the late 70's. There's a bit of overlap depending on who you're talking with (people our parents age would call us Y's, current college kids call us X's)...
> ...




Try working at a college for a few weeks.... I didn't really think that I was old until I started here... but at least half the staff and faculty thinks I'm a student when I first meet them


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...




We're better than Mississippi according to lots of study rankings.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


But you can't go skiing and have poisonous things = no thanks!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, the Deep South is on my list of places I wouldn't really want to live, mainly for those reasons. And the humidity.

Plus southern CA. No offense, YMZ, I know a lot of people like it but I'd probably go insane living that close to that many people. NYC for the same reason.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Plus southern CA.  No offense, YMZ, I know a lot of people like it but I'd probably go insane living that close to that many people.  NYC for the same reason.




Tell me about it! That's why I'd never live in Michigan.

&lt;iframe src="http://www.census.gov/popclock/embed.php?component=populous&amp;popclk=987787" width="389" height="604" frameBorder="0" allowtransparency="true"&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2013)

Look at all the people in that mitten!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2013)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry, but the population density of SoCal or NYC is completely different from California as a whole or NY state.






The population density of my county is 225/sq. mi. Orange County is nearly 4,000. LA is 8,000. NYC is over 11,000.

And yes, metro Detroit is over 1000, and guess what. . . I don't want to live there either!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Yeah, but... But...

I got nothing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

We have some of the best skiing in the world, and I've personally killed at least a half dozen poisonous thing on my property within the last year....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Right. So CO also doesn't meet the criteria. LOL


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 18, 2013)

I like living in the most populous state in the country. More people means more diversity means better options. I've tried the so-called Thai food at those small-town restaurants you townsfolk rave about...barf.

Actually, I would move to Denver in a heartbeat if the opportunity arose.


----------



## csb (Sep 19, 2013)

But we have real Thai people at ours!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## sycamore PE (Sep 19, 2013)

No one in this town tries to make Thai food. We do have an Indian place, which my Indian friends have vetted as "ok, the flavors are right, but they use mushrooms and we don't eat mushrooms in India because they're considered dirty." So not too bad, right?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 19, 2013)

csb said:


> But we have real Thai people at ours!




On the menu?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> I like living in the most populous state in the country. More people means more diversity means better options. I've tried the so-called Thai food at those small-town restaurants you townsfolk rave about...barf.




Perhaps that is why I didn't like fried tofu chunks... it wasn't really authentic...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 19, 2013)

^No, you didn't like it because it was tofu.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2013)

Isn't it funny that "American Asian food" is nothing like the real stuff?

I'm sure the same could be said with other types of food.


----------



## csb (Sep 19, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > But we have real Thai people at ours!
> ...




The most tender meat you'll ever have.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

kevo_55 said:


> Isn't it funny that "American Asian food" is nothing like the real stuff?
> 
> I'm sure the same could be said with other types of food.






I don't know, you can find some pretty awesome Koren restaurants near military installations...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2013)

kevo_55 said:


> Isn't it funny that "American Asian food" is nothing like the real stuff?
> 
> I'm sure the same could be said with other types of food.


Mexican food is actually pretty bland. Americans are more used to Tex-Mex with all the spices and peppers...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2013)

^that's why i like mexican food and not tex-mex.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 19, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


The world is becoming overpopulated and Michigan is sitting on a huge surplus of freshwater.

Time, time, time is on my side... yes it is.


----------



## csb (Sep 19, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it funny that "American Asian food" is nothing like the real stuff?
> ...




QFT.


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


sure you do, you have these guys: http://www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/duck-dynasty__130723144352.jpg

edit: it won't let me use the image button?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

^^^ Nice!


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 19, 2013)

csb said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




I'd bet you money they're not Thai, but ethnic Chinese.

Regardless of whether it's genuine Thai meat or Thai meat substitute, you'll be hungry again a few hours later.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2013)

cement, I fixed your post.

I don't use the image button, I do the longer way by typing



link [/img ]

Saw a funny report on Fox pregame last Sunday that said the guy on the far right of that photo was the starting QB from the same college as Terry Bradshaw. Bradshaw actually inheirited the starting position when the duck dynasty guy quit to go home and be a duck guy...


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.anongthaicuisine.com/history.php



> _*After moving from Thailand to the US in 1990*_*, *Anong Larsen spent many years working in Thai restaurants around the country. Upon moving to Rawlins, Wyoming she began to notice a lack of Thai flavor in the local dining community and decided to do something about it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Saw a funny report on Fox pregame last Sunday that said the guy on the far right of that photo was the starting QB from the same college as Terry Bradshaw. Bradshaw actually inheirited the starting position when the duck dynasty guy quit to go home and be a duck guy...




I read about that awhile ago too. I heard he was really good too but just had another affinity for a different hobby.


----------

